
US passenger jet makes emergency landing after engine problem - frutiger
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-48945813
======
leemailll
The plane is a 32 years-old MD88. It lands at Raleigh/Durham and went to a
gate there
([https://flightaware.com/live/flight/N906DL/history/20190708/...](https://flightaware.com/live/flight/N906DL/history/20190708/1614Z/KATL/KRDU))?

It flied to Charlotte today
[https://flightaware.com/live/flight/N906DL](https://flightaware.com/live/flight/N906DL)

